# you Know your a DBS Geek when



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

(1 you walk down the street and count How many Dishes are up 

(2 you know the Lineup of Directv or dishnetwork by heart 

(3 when someone says the dish Sucks you just start Laughing 

(4 when the cable guy comes to pick up your old cable box you say Ahhhhhhhhhh no more crappy service 

(5 you have every Pay channel on Directv or sub to Tc premeire 





So can you think of anymore :coffee 



Its too damm hot for coffee


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

* The DirecTivo is the greatest thing since sliced bread because it can record two programs at once.
* You live on the west coast, and can calculate the 3 hour difference in your head.
* ... and get to watch the new programs three hours earlier than your friends.
* You actively play the Charlie Chat and Tech Chat drinking games.
* You smile when some says that they finally got channel XYZ, and you been watching it for two years already.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

You visit online forums dedicated to DBS topics ?


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I believe I'll have a number 1. Whether I'm walking or driving, I'm counting...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> 2 you know the Lineup of Directv or dishnetwork by heart


Change the or to an and  I never had DirecTV and still know most of their channel line up 

-When you scan the EPG dialy for any new channels
-Put extra satellite dishes up to make your house look cool
-Regularly check your ss to make sure you have the best possible signal
-Spend hours a day on satellite related internet messege boards 
-Goto Sears and channel surf through all the channels you don't subscribe to

and the one I did once or twice on ocassion. Find out when the dealer chat replays are on Dish Network, go to the nearest Sears, gradually go to the electronics department look at the display 301 and make your way to channel 999 and watch all the 'top secret' dealer info


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You are a dbs addict if you . . . 

> When you post over 3,500 threads in just a little over a year

> When you have a website dedicated to a dbs topic

> When you buy almost every new receiver that comes out, owning almost every receiver Dish has ever come out with

> When you are a top 10 poster of a dbs discussion board

> When you subscribe to almost every channel

> When you have 4-6 receivers on an account


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

* When you can tell if someone has Dish or Directv by looking only at the azimuth the dish is pointed at

* You will only rent an apartment with a patio on the south side of the building

* You will only buy a house without trees on the south side of the yard

* You run RG-6 wire right next to the existing RG-59 cable and understand why

* You resent the large cable box sitting in your parking strip (like I do)

* You laugh when you see Comcast trucks at the neighbor's house once a week


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

>When you have every service you can get (DirecTv and Dish and/or ExpressVu, StarChoice, C-Band, etc)

>When you have FTA receiver(s) on top of what I listed above

>When you have a satellite farm (multiple satellite dishes pointing at many different satellites

>When you rig the dishes up or have dishes that receiver multiple locations (lots of lnbf's on each dish)


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

* When your default home page is DBSTalk.com

* When you know what it means to be gold and see a :dance: 

* When you take a vacation day to install a second dish, just to get one extra local channel

* When you keep a hand broom ready by the door in snow storms to brush the snow off your pole mounts, but say "it will melt off the sidewalk in time ..."

* When you understand and get the concern of gecko fade


----------



## Jtater (Jun 24, 2003)

I have to add the obvious.

...... When you add to a thread about being a DBS geek.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

And how about...

...when you bought an Echostar 2000 just for the UHF remote for $800+....and didn't mind a bit.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

---->When your *wife* comes back from a trip, and says: "I noticed a *ton* of DirecTV dishes for you in the neighborhood I stayed in."

:blush:

--BearsFan


----------



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

How True, How True.

I think I fall in just about everything that was mentioned on this thread!

The only thing is that I only subscribe to Directv about one month out of the year. Just enough to try out their recievers and catch up with whats going on with their service 

The only other thing I might add to this thread is that you have a FTA reciever to be able to pick up all the test channels


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"You will only rent an apartment with a patio on the south side of the building"_

:thats: I've actually done that -- twice! :rotfl:

- when you know how to make an accurate sat-finder for less than $10 from three ordinary items found at Wal-Mart.

- when you can easily calculate the additional wind-load factor when adding yet another dish to the pole. :scratchin

- when you get really crabby waiting for the release of the latest, greatest IRD. :ramblinon

- when your HD PQ is so-o-o perfect, your limited vocabulary won't cough up enough adjectives to adequately describe just how good your picture is and you wind up flailing your arms in the air in a futile attempt to demonstrate what perfection looks like. :joy:
- and finally, you no longer stop by those crappy :icon_lame big screen displays in stores! :icon_da:


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

...when you wish you had TNGTony's transponder knowledge! :dance07:


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

or JacobS's posting power and stamina !


----------



## ramcm7 (Aug 1, 2002)

- when, rather than waiting on hold to actually talk with someone at a distant Best Buy, you drive more than 100 miles looking for a certain receiver.
- when you do that more than once.

:goodandba


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Thats a good one UpOnTheMountain. I have actually been posting on satellite forums since the Dishplayer first came out in which I bought when it was first released using WebTv (now called MSN TV) to do so. That was probably about 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## dvdguyjt (Apr 22, 2002)

You know you're a DBS geek when.....

-You go to a Pizza Parlor and try to figure out how to turn a shiny pizza pan into an extra dish for your house...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

> When you record every Charlie Chat
> When you try to constantly try to get your signal strength up to 100/125%
> When you upgrade your dish from the legacy dish to dishpro or your sw-21 switch to a twin even though you do not need it when it does not give you problems


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

When you've been lurking everyday for over a month now.
With nothing of interest to post about....
But this................ !pu****!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...and you really find you appreciate the caller ID information popping up on the screen....


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

How 'bout when you spend more time on dbs websites than you do actually watching TV?

:icon_lame


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yeah, that is a good one right there, and sometimes I do spend more time on here than watch tv, just depends on how busy I am. I tend to make more of an effort to come on here than pay too much attention to tv but I have the tv on while I am on the internet anyways.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Nah, I got you all beat........

You know you're a DBS geek when.........

You postpone Birthday sex with the significant other to watch the Tech Chat on E*.

Sorry, if that's too much information for most of you, but it fit the topic too perfectly.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

You drive around with a Dish 500 mounted to the top of your Subaru Forester. No joke! A guy at work is doing it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> _Nah, I got you all beat........
> 
> You know you're a DBS geek when.........
> 
> ...


No, that's not too much info, Bob. I'm sending you 20 bucks, please send a copy of the video... :grin:

P.S. Please explain (in detail) how is "birthday sex" is different from regular sex???


----------



## Jtater (Jun 24, 2003)

P.S. Please explain (in detail) how is "birthday sex" is different from regular sex???

It's different cause on your birthday you become an older man with a still younger(than she was) woman.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Nick said:


> No, that's not too much info, Bob. I'm sending you 20 bucks, please send a copy of the video... :grin:
> 
> P.S. Please explain (in detail) how is "birthday sex" is different from regular sex???


Birthday sex usually involves.........

1. Her in lingerie
2. Selfish sex (less foreplay aimed at her, more at me)
3. I pick the music
4. I choose which country to visit (hopefully that's vague enough for the censors) and where we will celebrate the happy ending

Of course, the tables are turned when it is HER birthday.

Hmmmmm. someone wanna tell Steve what a happy ending is? Just kidding (I owe you a beer when you hit 21...)


----------



## cooper (Jan 16, 2003)

When you're not even in the industry, yet, your sitting at your computer watching the live feed of Rainbow 1's launch clock wind down. :nono2:


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

cooper said:


> When you're not even in the industry, yet, your sitting at your computer watching the live feed of Rainbow 1's launch clock wind down. :nono2:


And while doing so you are chatting with other like-minded DBS geeks on the internet. :eek2:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

When you watch the Charlie/Tech Chat monthly while chatting on the DBSTalk.com's chat area.


----------

